# Question about stock ties



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Can get away with doing this:

https://www.suitability.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=2300

I ordered this breech pattern that also comes with a front zip shirt. In the shirt pattern (as you'll also see in the pictures), there is a stock tie loop. Does that mean I could sew a shirt like this (in a nicer material), put a stock tie and show jacket, and wear that to a regional hunter/jumper division let's say, (or a flat class)?

Please educate me on show attire! :wink: I would like to show in 2 summers (or this one if things work out), as my new barn hosts a few regional shows every year.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Bippity boppity bump?


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Hunters don't wear stockties unless its a classic class that requires formal dress. This is what you would wear under your hunt coat:

Beacon Hill Children's Show Shirt by Essex Classics - Kid's Breeches & Show Apparel from SmartPak Equine

Traditional shirts come with a collar but modern styles now have a wrap around collar that is part of the shirt that snaps instead of a separate collar like the one I posted.


----------



## liv885 (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry but I wouldn't know as I only competed in schooling shows in hunter years and years ago. For that it would be fine with an added collar. Have you checked out the photos section of suitability?
I'm waiting for patterns from this company to make a sidesaddle habit can't wait


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I have to agree with countercanter. Stock ties signify more formal dress than a rat catcher with a choker or similiar show shirt. 

While it's nice that the shirt has a loop for a stock tie, save it for a derby, classic or year end show.

The shirt pattern you linked to is not really appropriate for regular show attire, you'd want a more traditional show shirt with a choker. What you pictured would be fine in place of a polo shirt for a schooling, or for under a stock tie. It's just not the traditional show shirt look.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I just made a hunt coat with their pattern and have bought this pattern for breeches. I agree with the other posters, you want a ratcatcher with long sleeves. Its a button up with a choker. The pattern for the hunt coat required a lot of "make it work" and "make it fit" in the instructions....it was tricky! But turned out nicely! Good luck!


----------

